# Looking for some things.



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

need some stock or aftermarket rims for a brute force 12' 4/110 please let me know what you guys got for sale i use paypal.. my email is [email protected]
also need a 08 headlight cover and left headlight please let me know if anyone has these parts.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have a set of stock rims and tires that came off my 07


----------

